# Mineralized Foundation vs Studio Fix Fluid



## Laurie (Jul 2, 2009)

I was just wondering whats the difference between the two, other than the fact that one is mineralized. My mother and I got matched recently for foundations and I'm NC 45 in SFF and she's NC50 in MF.. But I always thought she was fairer than I am, so I was confused. For reference though, she was matched with NW 40 concealer and I was NC 45.. Confusing!! .. Any help??


----------



## j4lyphe (Jul 2, 2009)

Studio fix fluid gives more of a full coverage "matte" but somewhat natural look (depending on how much u use and if u blend well) while the Mineralized (liquid I assume) gives u more of a dewy, radiant look which in my opinion isn't great for oily skinned gals....Whenever I'm getting colour matched I go to the counter several times and see what the common colour is bcuz some mua can't match colours that well lol, hope that helps


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 3, 2009)

I haven't tried the SFF but the SFF has more [buildable] coverage than the Mineralize Satinfinish (I think the SFF has more coverage than the Studio Fix Powder right?) which is light coverage with a dewy, shimmery (but not OTT) finish where as the SFF has a traditional, semi-matte/matte finish.  I have combo skin and I rock the Satinfinish with a powder that has blotting/oil control properties (IMAN Oil Control Powder or Blot Powder Loose).  I have heard that the Satinfinish can be tricky to match and I've also heard of oxidizing horror stories, but neither has been the case for me.  I like the Satinfinish but have yet to try the SFF because I truly don't need another liquid foundation and I like light-medium/medium coverage.


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 19, 2009)

....


----------



## osakajan (Aug 10, 2009)

I love love SFF al the way. you can give it more of a glowy dewy look by mixing it with hyper real (the liquid gold fluid) form a few seasons back, or by dusting Mineralize skin finish in "gold deposit" on top. Its so versatile and buildable. 
love love nothing but love for that foundation

osakajan


----------

